# Soundblaster Z - beigelegtes Mikrofon blechert



## Luzinator (16. Januar 2013)

Hallo!

Hab heute meine neue Soundblaster Z erhalten. Treiber sind auf dem neustem Stand, der ausgegebene Sound ist auch hervorragend, nur bin ich mit dem mitgeliefertem Mikro, welches man auf den Bildschirm stellen kann unzufrieden. Es klingt in Skype und Teamspeak 3 (auch alles auf dem neustem Stand) blechernd, weil ich ohne aktivierter Mikrofonverstärkung/ - boost kaum hörbar bin, auch wenn ich deutlich rede und direkt vor dem Bildschirm sitzte. Der Abstand vom Gesicht zum Mikro beträgt dabei keine 30 cm. Die für das Mikro vorgenommenen Einstellung kann man am Screenshot erkennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe die Regler des Programms variiert, aber manche Effekte wie z.B ,,Smart Voice" scheinen das Problem klangtechnisch nur zu verschlechtern. 
Wie gesagt, dass System ist up-to-date.
Gibt es sonst noch zusätzliche Software oder Windowsinterne Funktionen womit ich diesen Nebeneffekt wegbekomme? 

Hier mein System:

Core 2 Quad Q6600 4 x 2.4 Ghz
4 Gb DDR2 Ram
GTX 260-216 
Windows 7 64 Bit


Danke jetzt schon für jegliche Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2013)

Hast Du denn in Skype auch mal geschaut? "Blechern" hört sich so an, als wäre vlt in Skype und TS als Qualität eine sehr niedrige gewählt, damit es nciht zu viele Daten werden.

Oder konntest Du das mic auch außerhalb von Skype testen, und hast den gleichen Effekt?


----------



## belle (17. Januar 2013)

Wie verhält sich denn das Mikro ohne alle CrystalVoice Funktionen (alle deaktivieren)?


----------



## Luzinator (17. Januar 2013)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!
Ohne aktivierte CrystalVoice Funktionen ist der Klang noch leicht metallisch. Vor dem Soundblaster Z hatte ich das Soundblaster Tactic 3D Alpha und da funktionierte das Mikrofon über die Usb- Soundkarte von Creative ohne Probleme und ein Stück weit besser als das jetztige. An den Einstellungen in Skype und TS3 habe ich soweit nichts geändert, jeweils nur Input und Output. Wo kann ich denn dort die Qualität verändern? Die Einstellungen für Teamspeak sehen bei mir so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2013)

Hast Du denn mal das Mic den alten Headsets getestet? Wenn das NICHT so klingt, dann liegt es am mitgelieferten Mic. Das mitgelieferte kommt aber direkt an den normalen Mic-Soundkartenanschluss, oder?


Deaktiviere mal testweise bei TS die Dinge mit "echo...", dann "remove background...", "automatic voice..." und schau bei "Capture Mode", ob man da auch "allway best" oder so was wählen kann.


----------



## Luzinator (17. Januar 2013)

,,automatically use best mode" ist bei Capture Modus standartmässig angewählt. Das alte Mikro habe ich nicht mehr, weil das Headset kaputt gegangen ist und ich mir deswegen die neue Karte gekauft habe. Das Problem scheint wohl darin zu liegen, dass das mitgelieferte Mikrofon nicht direkt vor dem Gesicht, - sondern wie beschrieben - auf dem Bilschirm positioniert wird. Gibt es nicht irgendwelche zusätzliche Programme, die dieses Blechern während des Redens unterdrücken können?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2013)

Blechern klingt halt so, als würde es mit zu geringer QUalität aufnehmen. Mit dem Standardort kann das nix zu tun haben, außer Du würdest das Mic in eine Blechdose legen   Teste das Mic doch mal mit dem Onboardsound-Mic. Wenn es auch da so klingt, ist das MIc halt Mist oder Defekt. Wenn es da gut klingt, muss man weiter nach ner Softwarelösung suchen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (17. Januar 2013)

Schade das selbst ein HAMA mikro für knapp 8€ besser sein sollte als das beigelegte von creative.
Die firma geht echt bergab mit der qualität, aber der xfii ist immer noch der beste gamersoundchip den es gibt.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2013)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Schade das selbst ein HAMA mikro für knapp 8€ besser sein sollte als das beigelegte von creative.
> Die firma geht echt bergab mit der qualität, aber der xfii ist immer noch der beste gamersoundchip den es gibt.



Naja, bei ner Karte für 70€ ein Mic beizulegen, das 20-30€ wert ist und das die allermeisten eh nicht brauchen (die meisten haben ja eh ein Headset, WENN sie überhaupt so was wie Teamspeak nutzen wollen), wäre auch wiederum Quatsch. Dann würden viele die Karte nicht kaufen, weil sie WEGEN des für sie "nutzlosen" Mics 20€ teurer als gleichgute andere sind  

Am besten hätte man einfach gar keines beigelegt...  FALLS denn das Mic überhaupt so schlecht ist, es könnte ja auch doch was anderes sein, oder defekt. Bei amazon oder alternate (weiß nicht mehr) hab ich jedenfalls bei einer Meinung gelesen, dass das mic okay sei.


----------



## Luzinator (17. Januar 2013)

hab die Karte auch nochmal neu installiert, mit allen Treibern, geht jetzt schon ein Stück besser als vorher, trotzdem bin ich jetzt immernoch recht leise dafür, dass ich das Mikro und den Boost dafür auf Anschlag gestellt habe.


----------

